
The best colllaborative music experience - djpysu
http://mushin.fm
======
cynthiapucheanu
This sounds really interesting! I am so annoyed every time I have to ask the
bartender for a specific song. How many likes do I need for my song to start
playing out loud in the bar?

------
muzikman1
Ha :) I hope to find a bar that use this thing :)

------
emiliajercan
Is it already used in venues?

